#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Κρατήσεις και προκαταβλητέος φόρος

## accounter

ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΛΗΤΕΟΣ ΦΟΡΟΣ

Τα δελτία (αποδείξεις ή τιμολόγια) παροχής υπηρεσιών που χορηγούν οι μηχανικοί όταν αμείβονται για την εργασία τους που αφορά μελέτη ή κατασκευή τεχνικού έργου έχουν κρατήσεις υπέρ τρίτων και προκαταβλητέο φόρο. Οι κρατήσεις υπέρ τρίτων είναι κρατήσεις υπέρ ασφαλιστικών ταμείων, ταμείων πρόνοιας, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΤΕΕ, ΕΜΠ και άλλα. Ο προκαταβλητέος φόρος είναι φόρος που προκαταβάλλεται και συμψηφίζεται στο τέλος του χρόνου με την φορολογική δήλωση.

Σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 4 του άρθρου 52 του Ν. 2238/1994 ειδικά, προκειμένου για αρχιτέκτονες και μηχανικούς ο προκαταβλητέος φόρος υπολογίζεται στη νόμιμη αμοιβή ως ακολούθως:

α.Σε τέσσερα τοις εκατό (4%) προκειμένου για εκπόνηση μελετών και σχεδίων που αφορούν λιμενικά έργα κάθε είδους, στα οποία περιλαμβάνονται οι ανωδομές πάνω σε αυτά, υδραυλικά έργα και έργα οδοποιίας και σιδηροδρόμων, καθώς και τοπογραφικές γενικά εργασίες.
β.Σε δέκα τοις εκατό (10%), προκειμένου για εκπόνηση μελετών και σχεδίων που αφορούν οποιαδήποτε άλλης χρήσεως έργα και για την επίβλεψη αυτών, καθώς και των έργων της προηγούμενης περίπτωσης και της ενέργειας πραγματογνωμοσυνών κλπ. για τα έργα αυτά. Περαιτέρω, με τις διατάξεις της αυτής παραγράφου ορίζεται ότι ο προκαταβλητέος φόρος επιβάλλεται και αποδίδεται πριν από την θεώρηση των σχεδίων ή μελετών ή από τη χορήγηση της σχετικής αδείας από τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του δημοσίου.

Σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 58 του Ν. 2238/1994 στο εισόδημα από αμοιβές ελευθερίου επαγγέλματος ενεργείται παρακράτηση φόρου με συντελεστή είκοσι τοις εκατό (20%) στο ακαθάριστο ποσό των αμοιβών αυτών. Ο φόρος παρακρατείται από τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, οργανισμούς Τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης και λοιπά Νομικά Πρόσωπα Δημοσίου Δικαίου, κοινωφελή ιδρύματα, οργανισμούς και επιχειρήσεις κοινής ωφελείας, δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις, τράπεζες και πιστωτικά ιδρύματα ή πιστωτικούς οργανισμούς, συνεταιρισμούς και ενώσεις τους, συλλόγους γενικά και ενώσεις προσώπων, ανεξάρτητα από τους σκοπούς τους, καθώς και από επιχειρήσεις και ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που τηρούν βιβλία δεύτερης ή τρίτης κατηγορίας του Κώδικα Βιβλίων και Στοιχείων, κατά την καταβολή των αμοιβών.

Ύστερα από τα παραπάνω, όπως έχει γίνει δεκτό και από την Διοίκηση , (Λ 9914/ΠΟΛ 182/16.6.1971 διαταγή της) σε προκαταβολή φόρου 4% ή 10%, κατά περίπτωση, υπόκειται μόνο οι αμοιβές των αρχιτεκτόνων και μηχανικών επί μελετών, για τις οποίες προβλέπεται θεώρηση των σχεδίων ή μελετών ή τη χορήγηση σχετικής αδείας από την αρμόδια Υπηρεσία ( δηλαδή πρόκειται για ελεγχόμενες μελέτες). Για τις λοιπές περιπτώσεις εφαρμόζονται οι διατάξεις του άρθρου 58 του Ν. 2238/94, με βάση τις οποίες παρακρατείται φόρος με συντελεστή 20% στο ακαθάριστο ποσό της συμβατικής ή νόμιμης, κατά περίπτωση, αμοιβής του δικαιούχου.

----------

